# 1950s-60s Pepsi cola machine



## CocaColaman1 (Jul 12, 2014)

Today I bought this Pepsi machine at an auction. I was just wondering if anyone could tell me some stuff about it? It was yellow at one point and someone painted it blue. The compresser kicks on and off. When I bought it i thought it was complete, but its missing where you put the money in and its missing the part that holds the neck of the bottle? Does anyone know where to buy parts for these? Any info would be helpful! Thanks! More pictures available if needed


----------



## lowgapbull (Jul 12, 2014)

antiquevending.com  if you need they have it


----------



## CocaColaman1 (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Eric (Jul 13, 2014)

What you have a Ideal 55 slider.. looks to be a generic (non embossed)but can't tell for sure.. is any thing embossed on the front under the Pepsi sign?  The best site for that is www.soda-machines.comyou will be hooked.... Like this site, I hang out there everyday too.Great bunch of folks there can tell you ANYTHING you need to knowabout that cooler or any other soda cooler or machine.


----------



## Eric (Jul 13, 2014)

You will want to stay away from Antique Vending not a good track record.Several post on soda-machines about him taking way too long to get back with customers, lawsuits, etc. Fun-Tronics will also have about any part or can help you locate a part that you need for your coolerthey are a great couple! you can find them on www.soda-machines.com or their site www.fun-tronicsllc.com You look to be missing the coin box and mech from the left side, does it have the rack and bottle flap inside?  Best of luck with your cooler.


----------



## Eric (Jul 13, 2014)

Wow just reread your questions sorry for not catching what it's missing...Again ask around on the soda machine site there is a member called “Slider-Bob”, heloves this model and has/had several, he may have parts. And a few others thatcan help you find these parts as well...


----------



## CocaColaman1 (Jul 14, 2014)

Alright,thanks for all the info. And when you thought it was generic, that's what I thought to before I bought it because theres no embossment on the front. BUT! on the side where the coin mech goes theres a tag that has Pepsi-cola 60 on it. so im not for sure. On the bottom of the lid it shows how the bottles are suppose to be on the rack.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 14, 2014)

Forgive me if I'm wrong, but isn't a Pepsi-Cola machine _supposed_ to be blue, not yellow?


----------



## Eric (Jul 14, 2014)

A lot of Pepsi machines from Canada were yellow... so it may be from up North... Or it went through the Cola Wars where machines where taken and painted by other Vendors and tagged with their info... I have seen a lotof older embossed Coke machines painted blue and then have a sign placed over the embossing.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 14, 2014)

Unique. Thanks for the information!


----------



## CocaColaman1 (Jul 14, 2014)

I know that the royal crown coolers where yellow, maybe it was one of them.


----------



## Eric (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes it may have been Royal crown, They also embossed their coolers and Royal Crown is also the only known for sure embossed Ideal 35 slider cooler... (smaller than the 55 slider posted here) they are hard to find and quite pricey... I would love to find one of those... Also there is a Squirt embossed slider that was yellow, and a Tru-Aid (VERY Rare) that was embossed  (the outer circle embossed on the logo only) and in yellow...  Love soda machines and coolers!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 15, 2014)

*Offers everyone an R.C. Cola and bottle of Squirt* Cheers!


----------

